# Advice on medical



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

:juggle:
Hello could anyone please gave me information what will happened when you are going to the medical and what they doing by the medical ?We are very grateful for any information what calm us down before we go .thanks :confused2:


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Best bet is to go to NZ immigration site and you can pull up the medical forms.


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

thank you for this information I will do that as well but I was more interested what they doing by the medical exam kaz


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Did you mean on the medical or by the medical ? By the medical, they are trying to assess whether or not you will be a financial burden on the health system. On the medical, it consists of chest X-ray, lab work and a detailed physical


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

I mean by the medical.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Are there any issues you are concerned about ? We both had high blood pressure but it was controlled so it was not a problem. Weight issues a BMI of 35 or more is an automatic denial


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

is it what do you have to weight when you have an BMI from 35 ? no but we are both smoking till a few weeks ago that's in our mind .thanks for your response .


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

BMI means what percentage of your body weight is fat. As smokers I guess it will depend on if you have smoking related illnesses like COPD or if something is found on chest X-ray. Congrats on quitting, no small feat. 

It's hard not to feel stressed at this point, I drove my husband nuts for about 3 weeks. You will feel much better after the medicals are done and over. If any concerns come up, then deal with them, don't worry until then.


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

See thats what i mean we stoped smoking and replaced it with eating lol so we are snookerd again lol its not even funny in this situation .


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello again that is what i mean we stopped smoking but replaced it with everything what came along sweets chrips etc.so now we have a other problem that we put too much weight on ha,ha that isnt even funny we have it diffecult a naff stop smoking and now we are to havy oh nooooooowhat now stop eating as well oh god !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

bikaz said:


> Hello again that is what i mean we stopped smoking but replaced it with everything what came along sweets chrips etc.so now we have a other problem that we put too much weight on ha,ha that isnt even funny we have it diffecult a naff stop smoking and now we are to havy oh nooooooowhat now stop eating as well oh god !!!!!!!!!


I understand. My husband chewed tobacco when we first met. After he quit, he sat down and ate a whole roasted chicken by himself. You get your appetite back when you quit


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes thats true but as well the appetite is not all the pounds coming as well back on oh dear !!!!! How long will it takes until we have to go to the medical we are just eoi ready and sendt from our agend so how long will it take till we have to visit the medical centre you know that approx.?


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

In order to submit, whether a work visa or a EOI, the completed medicals must be included. It's really up to your time frame when you want to apply. We had a job offer and I was close to the max, so I dieted as much as I could. Came in at 34% but kept working on it since we got here. 

What part of New Zealand are,you looking at? What trade/occupation are you in ?


----------



## vjan29 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Bikaz,

You will visit for Medical once you received the ITA, also do the Medical test only while submitting the ITA. Do not rush to Medical Test as first step, becoz by the time they evaluate your ITA documents your medical result might be expired and they might ask you to do Medical test again. So, keep the Medical Test as final preparation of ITA Submission.


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

hello sharbuck 
we have already a job offer and my hubby should have being there in January lol but trough the paperwork we running late my hubby is a plasterer and we will go to Christchurch and surrounding thanks for your information regards kaz


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

hello Vjan29 
thanks for your info we have an agend what works with us so she tells us what get when done 
so we trusting her in that point all the papers are away so what happens next we have to see lol.
thanks for the info kaz


----------



## adnankhq (Jul 28, 2013)

bikaz said:


> Hello again that is what i mean we stopped smoking but replaced it with everything what came along sweets chrips etc.so now we have a other problem that we put too much weight on ha,ha that isnt even funny we have it difficult a naff stop smoking and now we are to havy oh nooooooowhat now stop eating as well oh god !!!!!!!!!


I would appreciate if you share your results of the medical with us, am intrusted in the smoking bit, damn am a smoker too and thats the only thing that am worried about.


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

I KNOW WE ARE WORRIED TOO SO WE HAVE TO GO IN THE NEXT 2 WEEKS WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT CAME OUT .THANKS FOR THE REPLIEY ON THE FORUM KAZ:rofl::rofl:


----------

